# BeP at 6 weeks



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2016)

coming right along. tried to get a close up of the purple in the trichome shaft... 

View attachment purple_trich_shaft.jpg


View attachment IMG_1364.jpg


View attachment IMG_1369.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

WOW, just beautiful, isn't if fun when you see a trichome fill up with purple liquid?? love that.. nice job oldfogey..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2016)

will they fill up with purple? that would be pretty cool. thanks rose. all the help i get from you folks is the only reason these are looking like they are.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

Not true, you are doing the work.. and yes if you have a good 60X loupe you can see the trichome stalk fill with purple.. far out huh?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2016)

far out and solid(i think that is a quote from a cheech and chong album i had in the 70's)...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking good oldfogey! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2016)

thanks a.m. my skills are very weak in comparison to most of you folks. i am appreciative of all the help i get from all of you.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice Looking Buds:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh yum,  when is that ready?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 30, 2016)

sorry rose. this is from february. johnny was just checking out the post i think. and thanks johnny. it was a lot genetics and some luck that the basement got as cold as it did during flower. i will be growing some satori and some cbd crew nordle shortly though. ordered some seeds from attitude and they are in transit now. i will be legal to grow in 15 days.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> growing some satori and some cbd crew nordle shortly though. ordered some seeds from attitude and they are in transit now. i will be legal to grow in 15 days.



Thank You :48:


----------

